# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Besmetting met ESBL-bacterie in ziekenhuis Eindhoven - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Besmetting met ESBL-bacterie in ziekenhuis Eindhoven*
*Telegraaf -** 2 uur geleden*
EINDHOVEN - Op de afdeling intensieve zorg (IC) van het Catharina-ziekenhuis in Eindhoven is dinsdag de ESBL-bacterie ontdekt. Dat heeft het ziekenhuis dinsdagavond laten weten. Op de IC liggen 19 patiënten, die nu geïsoleerd worden verpleegd. *...* 
Besmetting met ESBL-bacterie in Catharina-ziekenhuis Omroep Brabant
ESBL-bacterie in ziekenhuis Eindhoven Tiscali
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

